# Two Rock - Eric Gales Signature Amp



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Two Rock has just released this latest model to the hungry public

[video=youtube;Xoj1uH4fZ3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xoj1uH4fZ3w&feature=player_embedded[/video]









This 2 channel no frills amp has stellar crystal cleans and high gain lead tones, with a separate EQ on the front panel for lead and clean.

Product Specs

•EL34 Tube Rectified 50 Watt or 100 Watt solid state rectified
•No FX loop
•No Reverb
•PODS (Post OD Tonestack) with controls on the front panel
•Precision style power supply
•Available in standard black or blond tolex
•$5000 Retail
•ONLY 50 Available


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

ummm... 5 grand?! Really?


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Eric is a great player... awsome tone from this amp... the dynamics are outstanding... $5000 WOW!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Seriously..i don't care how good an amp is...can there realy be over 4000$ in labor on a amp?


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

5 g's...yikes!! Does it come with a pound of whatever put Eric back in jail??!?

CT.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

CocoTone said:


> 5 g's...yikes!! Does it come with a pound of whatever put Eric back in jail??!?
> 
> CT.


hahahaha...yep...that's why there ain't no reverb. tank is full of it.. when you don't feel the groove, you just go for a hit and man...you got your groove back on..


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I have always liked Eric but the price is beyond insane. His name doesnt carry the clout to pull that price regardless of the quality of the piece.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is not the cheapest Two Rock either.


----------

